# Do I have too little slurry?



## BIGJEFF (Oct 18, 2010)

I kept the slurry from my everything wine, but there only about 1 1/4 cup...is that too little?
Can I / Should I make a starter out of it?

Thanks!

JF


----------



## Wade E (Oct 18, 2010)

Um, what size batch are you planning on making with it?


----------



## BIGJEFF (Oct 18, 2010)

5 or 6 gallon of SP, depending on carboy availability


----------



## Wade E (Oct 18, 2010)

I think it will be enough but a starter is always a better idea.


----------

